# Moving: South Georgia vs South Alabama



## Wlc101 (Jan 4, 2021)

Currently in Pike county georgia and looking to move to either south Georgia or south Alabama. Any information (taxes, property cost etc.) or opinions would be greatly appreciated. 

We are selling our farm and looking to start one that can stay in the family the way ours did here before the land was worth more to build houses than to be worked. We homeschool so schools do not matter but church is very important to us. We are looking for somewhere that will not experience growth and stay agriculturally based so we can grow in acres over time. 

Thanks for any information or help.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

S. GA might be less prone to explosive growth. S. E. AL has seen some decent growth but is still very much farming country. There are advantages to that though too. Good medical care for one.

My property taxes were minimal compared to GA. 

There are just so many things to consider. It's hotter than blue blazes down here with no air movement in the Summer. We're closer to where hurricanes make landfall. 

Even though I've lived from the E Coast to the West, I won't leave. Too much here fits my needs. I've got the land I'm comfortable with. Winters are mild. People are amazing.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

It's always sad for me to see good land swallowed into urban sprawl. I don't have any direct input but wish you and your family well in this next chapter.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

S. Georgia born and bred myself. There's definitely spots here that still aren't developed ...but they're getting harder to come by. I will say depending on what exactly you're looking for...Id look in the Seminole county area. Right on the state line, lot of ag, and Lake Seminole is there for all your outdoor activities...

Definitely not an easy choice.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I think the door closed on any newcomers to GA.  I know where live, (NW GA) it's getting really crowded.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Wolf mom said:


> I think the door closed on any newcomers to GA.  I know where live, (NW GA) it's getting really crowded.


I lived in Fannin County for about 8 years. When I went back for the closing on selling our house I couldn't believe how much growth had happened. It was no longer the small country hideout it had been when we moved there. 

That was clear as mud. I was traveling with the hubs for three years so I hadn't been home in some time.


----------



## Wlc101 (Jan 4, 2021)

Thank yall so much for all the much appreciated information please keep it coming. We are looking heavily in the Donaldsonville area in georgia and also the area south of Andalusia Al and Opp Al area. If anyone has any information on those areas also would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

I know something about Andalusia and Opp but for the life of me I don't remember what it was. Flooding might be the problem. We looked at property over that way before buying north of Dothan. 

I'll have to see if I can dig out what happened there in the past couple of months that made me glad we didn't buy over there.


----------



## NEAlabama (Sep 30, 2014)

We like living in Alabama. We are up in the NE corner, but the whole state has pretty low taxes and overall cost of living. I grew up on a large dairy farm just outside of Montgomery and there is still a good bit of farm land there, despite the urban sprawl. We like the moderate climate and the mountains here. Our soil is great and there are quite a few like-minded folks around us.
Hope that helps!


----------



## sweetbabyjane (Oct 21, 2002)

I live in South Georgia, and while we get our share of tornadoes, Alabama seems to get more and harsher ones. Just something to keep in mind...

SBJ


----------



## ellettegildon (7 mo ago)

Moving to south Georgia will be a great option, in my opinion. You can look small city with the good land, also be aware of the laws in this city and I suggest you talk with the people around before making the final decision. However, suppose you are planning to move all your furniture and other stuff to the new place. In that case, I suggest you look only for the best moving companies in your area to ensure that they will deliver all your stuff with no issues, especially farm tools and machines. I'm sure you will find a good moving company if you read the reviews carefully.


----------

